
Beautiful native Mac app to test APIs: Paw - arey_abhishek
https://paw.cloud/
======
argimenes
There's no limit to the number of utilities which can be desired as beautiful.
Closely followed by minimal...

~~~
arey_abhishek
Well said. This one is a refreshingly minimal AND beautiful dev tool.

